# Sig request



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

So me, like many others on the forums, are looking for a new sig since MMAFP is down for a bit. I'm in the Fantasy Fight League so I'd like a sig with my team on it. Here's how it goes.

The Request: Sig with Rampage, Okami, Gouveia, Houston Alexander, and Jason MacDonald


Pics: If you can't make it look good with these, feel free to choose your own. I just found a few to possibly save you time but I'm down for other choices too.

http://www.mmatattoos.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/quinton-jackson02.jpg

http://www.cdn.sherdog.com/_images/pictures/40/39504.jpg

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Gallery/Fighting/2008/01/20/Gouveia01a.jpg

http://media3.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/photo/2007/11/18/PH2007111801406.jpg

http://www.metalmulisha.com/images/news/macdonald-ufc72.jpg

Title: Hardcore Pwnography

Sub-Text: Tripod87

Colors: uhhhh if you can make it look good with burnt orange and white that'd be sweet. But I'm not sure how that looks, if not then just whatever looks good.

Size: 400 x 200

Uhhh, not sure how many points to award...how about 4k? If you feel like you worked harder than that, I'm open to more too of course. Thanks!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll get on this! Watch for an edit.

All right, here it is:











If you don't like it, just tell me, and I'll go at it in a more traditional style.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That's f*cking insane. One of the best I've seen. All I suggest is you find a better pic of Gouveia and slip him in like the rest.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow that's sweet. I do have on suggestion on it though that doesn't have to be done if you can't find anything. I know you centered Houston because he is standing straight forward but I was wondering if you could get a pic of Rampage and make him the middle man. Again, don't spend any more than perhaps 1 or 2 minutes searching for a suitable pic, because this sig still owns.

And I found a better pic for gouveia that plazz was talking about.

http://www.superluchas.net/wp-content/uploads/wilson-gouveia.jpg

But seriously, this deserves like 6k, whether or not you make the changes I described. Thanks man!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> That's f*cking insane. One of the best I've seen. All I suggest is you find a better pic of Gouveia and slip him in like the rest.


Thanks man, it is was just almost impossible to find a good pic of Gouveia


Oh, and Tripod, sure I'll try and switch them around. But can you give me a better link to that pic? It isn't working.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hm, it still works for me and I can't seem to find another picture like that with good enough resolution or quality to work with. If you go to google images and advanced preferences and click no filter and type wilson gouveia, it should be the second or third pic. If that still fails, then don't worry about it man. It's all good.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here, all you need to do is crop it out.

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=fighter.detail&pid=449

PS: Okami's head could be smaller.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Here, all you need to do is crop it out.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=fighter.detail&pid=449
> 
> PS: Okami's head could be smaller.


Geez, first it is insane, and now it has faults? Way to ruin my day :sarcastic09:

Lol, anyways I'll get on this shortly dude.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol, now I feel bad. How about another 1k for your efforts.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Rofl, don't worry about it man. I'm cool with any requests.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Geez, first it is insane, and now it has faults? Way to ruin my day :sarcastic09:
> 
> Lol, anyways I'll get on this shortly dude.


Now that I think about it, Houston Alexander's chest hair is too curly. Perm that shit out.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Now that I think about it, Houston Alexander's chest hair is too curly. Perm that shit out.


Ha ha, you're so funny. Do you want me to mail those chest hairs to you? 

here is an updated version, but to tell you the truth I like the older one better:










Choose whichever one you want, bro.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Ha ha, you're so funny. Do you want me to mail those chest hairs to you?
> 
> here is an updated version, but to tell you the truth I like the older one better:
> 
> ...


Thats awesome man Really good work bro..


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Thats awesome man Really good work bro..



Thought you needed a break from 40 new requests a day.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Thought you needed a break from 40 new requests a day.


Oh its more than appreciated lol Thanx alot..


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn both are sweet, maybe I'll go back and forth haha. I'd rep you more but can't right now. Thanks a ton dude.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey bud, Resize the sig a little bit make it a little smaller or Warning points will have to be issued for Signature Violation. Just a heads up..

Lets keep the max 420 X 220 Thats the new Size limits.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry 'bout that Nikos, I'll do it right now.

That should be better:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Sorry 'bout that Nikos, I'll do it right now.


No problem bud, Just a heads up.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I repped you and its not even my sig! Just a great job


----------

